# Growing algae



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

I know this is a strange request, bat what would you suggest I do if I WANT to grow algae? Just the thick green hairy kind (beard/bushy algae). Everyone I know always complains about it, they think its ugly and they cant get rid of it. Am I the only one who can't grow this beautiful plague?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

lots of light.when i used to raise and breed african cichlid my tanks were covered in algae.piles of rocks covered in a carpet of it.lights were on 18 hours a day.the mbuna group are aufuchs feeders.algae is essential in their diet.most folks think that algae is a bad thing and work hard to keep it out of their tanks.but algae is actually a good thing for the most part..i never really worry about it..it is good for the fish..
so just keep your lights on..let it grow,let it grow,let it grow..


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

Highly nutrients will also boost hair algae growth. Higher phosphates and nitrates with a combination of lots of light should get the stuff growing.


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

sunlight seems to do the trick on my tank. The sun rises more to the south in the winter, so I only have algae in the winter, and then it dies in the summer.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Just so you know you are not a freak I LOVE my bushy green algae! Something changed and it is turning brown  I am going to work on getting it back  My danios would dive by and rip a piece off so I know they loved it too. 

This is my 10 gallon tank (no it does not have a background. It is between my kitchen and my living room and I watch the TV through it when I do the dishes  ) with its' beautiful green algae. Unfortunately the picture does not nearly do it justice. I love to sit and watch this stuff move with the current.


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

any tips on how i can boost the phosphates and nitrates?. flourish maybee?


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

you can buy some dry ferts potassium nitrate and mono potassium phosphate. It is for sale here

http://www.rexgrigg.com/index.html

Depending on the size of your tank and how often you need to dose a half pound or pound will last you for a LONG time and cost you only a few bucks.


----------



## martin8 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi,
In my point of view growing algae is an important one. Because algae is a great food for fishes. This will give more hygenic to the fish.

---------
martin

widecircles


----------

